# Any one pregnant after losing baby to Edwards Syndrome?



## Iced gems

We lost out baby at 21 weeks to Edwards syndrome on 3/10/14, she was born sleeping. We are distraught but I'm desperate to be pregnant again! 
Has anyone gone on to have happier pregnancies after losing a baby to Edwards? X


----------



## wildflower79

Hiya, I'm so so sorry for your loss :hugs: 

We lost our little girl to edwards back in August. I know the feeling of desperately wanting to be pregnant again. We're ntnp at the moment and just waiting to see what happens. I'm terrified about another pregnancy, but at the same time want a 2nd child and sibling for our daughter.

Have the dr's given you any advice for a future pregnancy? Mine basically just told me to try again when I felt ready. They said the edwards was a one off and there's no testing they would do before. I could opt for cvs or amnio once pregnant, but its up to me if I want any testing or not.


----------



## Andypanda6570

Have no experience with this..Just wanted to say I am so deeply sorry..:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------

